# My Work Space.



## Cholmes (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey folks,
Thought I would post some pics of my machine shop area at work. This is seperate from the main fab shop where I am the supervisor. I have seen numerous posts about tooling storage and such so I figured I would show you all the solution I came up with. All of the cabinet componets come from Class C Distribution, a division of MSC, at no cost since they maintain our keepstock items. I made the base rolling frame and just bolted everything together. I also cut out all the drawer liners by hand so that when I open a drawer I will know if something is missing.

If y'all have any questions, please ask!

Chuck


----------



## Franko (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow. That's an awesome tool box, Cholmes.


----------



## churchjw (Mar 5, 2015)

Really nice layout.


----------



## oldboy1950 (Mar 5, 2015)

very impressive, everything in its place.
Dan


----------

